# Авиация > Однополчане >  Ищу однополчан

## Nick

Ищу однополчан 1981 по 1990 вч 10232 177 иап Лодейное Поле и
вч 30144 180 гв иап Громово Лен ВО потом 6 ОА ПВО

Николай Клюрфельд

----------


## muzikant7

Я служил в Тольятти с 1965 по 1968, в.ч.6622 в оркестре. Ребята отзовитесь.
  Анатолий Павловский

----------

